# Grilled shrimp and watermelon



## mike5051 (Sep 27, 2015)

I grilled some shrimp marinated in evoo and garlic and cilantro, along with some watermelon steaks brushed with evoo and salt and pepper.  Shrimp were incredible, and my GF and I learned that we don't like grilled watermelon!  I love fresh pineapple but hate it when it's cooked.  I didn't have much hope in liking the melon.  I saw it on a cooking show and wanted to try it.













20150927_211841.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Sep 27, 2015


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 27, 2015)

Have you tried coating pineapple chunks in EVOO and sprinkling with sea salt?  The oil and the salt amplify the taste of the pineapple.  It is delicious.  No grilling, no smoking just EVOO and sea salt.


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 27, 2015)

That sounds tasty rabbithutch!  I have a fresh pineapple waiting to be carved now.

Mike


----------

